# Tweaking



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive learned to turn my pouch. And im hitting my target occasionally. But im completely missing when trying tweaking. Is the aiming different? I tried aiming lower but just still not hitting target. Is there a trick to still hitting target when tweaking?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm assuming you're shooting instinctive/intuitive? If so, it just takes a lot of practice until it "feels right" when you let the shot go. Line the bands/tubes up to get your lateral aiming (left/right) and you eyeball the elevation for ranging in the shot.

I've been doing quite a bit of this shooting lately, keeping an altoids wrench or PFS in my pocket for marble and rock shooting. It's pretty damn fun, especially for impromtu can kicking.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

tweaking the pouch upwards actually gives the shot more elevation. unless you tweak the exact amount every single shot, else you'll need much practice to know where your shot go


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont tweak . the only time you do is when shooting a pfs, and the tweak is downwards .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

reset said:


> Ive learned to turn my pouch. And im hitting my target occasionally. But im completely missing when trying tweaking. Is the aiming different? I tried aiming lower but just still not hitting target. Is there a trick to still hitting target when tweaking?


There are several how to videos which are very basic and easy to understand. The slingshot is simple and I like to keep it simple. Please view this video for a start to the simplicity and the fun of slingshot shooting.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your answers.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for asking, Reset. It helps me too.

Thank you, DGUI. That video was very easy to follow and understand. Gives me more confidence when shooting.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

just keep on trying the same thing and making small adjustments until you find something that works.


----------

